# R.I.P Ismael aka blaklak96



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

We lost a really good homie yesterday... Ismael was a really good person.. he had a the biggest heart anyone can have  Ismael was always there when anyone needed something.. He was only 30 years old and he has been struggling for few months now with medical problems.. and now is in a better place.. here's his rides.. he loved his daily Cadillac, and had his heart was set on his 60 Impala.. May you ride in peace homie.. You will be missed but not forgetten.. We love you bro!!! :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jun 10 2008, 02:33 AM~10836397
> *We lost a really good homie yesterday... Ismael was a really good person.. he had a the biggest heart anyone can have   Ismael was always there when anyone needed something.. He was only 30 years old and he has been struggling for few months now with medical problems.. and now is in a better place.. here's his rides.. he loved his daily Cadillac, and had his heart was set on his 60 Impala.. May you ride in peace homie.. You will be missed but not forgetten.. We love you bro!!! :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


Prayer go to his family and friends


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jun 10 2008, 02:33 AM~10836397
> *We lost a really good homie yesterday... Ismael was a really good person.. he had a the biggest heart anyone can have   Ismael was always there when anyone needed something.. He was only 30 years old and he has been struggling for few months now with medical problems.. and now is in a better place.. here's his rides.. he loved his daily Cadillac, and had his heart was set on his 60 Impala.. May you ride in peace homie.. You will be missed but not forgetten.. We love you bro!!! :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


  ride in peace ismael :angel: :angel:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## low4lifecc (May 24, 2006)

rip :angel:


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

My prayers are for his friends and family during this trying time. May he rest in peace


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

Ride In Peace homie


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

rip


----------



## SOLITOS RIDER (Mar 6, 2004)

*My condolences to his family and friends.
Like the homie Lazy said "Ride In Peace carnal" -Solitos Car Club*


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

it seems like every week we are losing some cool ridas.my condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:angel: RIP :angel:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

sorry for the loss of your friend homie, our prayers go out to his familt and friends
LOW TIMES CC :angel:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:angel: RIP


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

R.I.P. HOMIE!!!!


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:angel: R.I.P.


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

R.I.P. Homie!!!!

:tears: :angel:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

RIP HOMIE FROM DA BIG M


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:angel: R.I.P


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

RIP homie and prayers from me and Desert Cruisers


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

prayers go out to his family


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm real sorry to hear that. My prayers go out to you & his family. 
_May he Ride In Peace_


:angel:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Heard about this last nite, glad to see him one last time last sunday. My prayers go out to his familia. Ride in peace Ismael! :tears: :tears:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

Ride in Peace :angel:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

R.I.P HOMIE :angel:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

RIP


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Cruise for the homie Ismael..


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

me, Ismael and vato in tucson.. Ride In Peace im gonna miss you :angel: :tears:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*I LOVE YOU HOMIE, YOU WILL BE MISSED BUT NOT FORGOTTEN!!!!!!!!!!!!*
:angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

REST IN PEACE :angel: :angel:


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ANOTHER PIC.. JASON, CHARLIE, PERICO, VATO, ISMAEL AND CREEPER..:angel:


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

REST IN PEACE HOMIE!


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

MY HEART GOES OUT TO THE FRIENDS AND FAMILIA OF A FELLOW ARIZONA LOWRIDER...THE LORD TAKES THE GOOD ONES YOUNG AND IS HARD AS IT IS FOR THE FAMILY AND FRIENDS OF ISMAEL JUST REMEMBER HE IS IN A BETTER PLACE LOOKING DOWN ON ALL OF US


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*FROM THE GOODTIMES C.C 818 RIDERS FAMILY*


:angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

TTT FOR THE BIG HOMIE ISMAEL!!!!!!!


----------



## HUBCAPxHOODLUM (Aug 29, 2007)

*RIDE IN PARADISE HOMIE!*


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

R.I.P from Affiliated C.C


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

rest in peace


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

RIP :angel: :angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

tony already put it on here buy here it goes again!!!


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

sucks to lose people. RIP


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*RIDE IN PEACE HOMIE, WE LOVE YOU!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

RIP HOMIE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*Sorry for your loss man.May he rest in peace*


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

RIP :angel:


----------



## Pitirijas (Mar 24, 2007)

R.I.P :angel: DESCANSA EN PAZ


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

:angel: rip


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:angel: R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## stang (Jun 11, 2008)

Ismael, Rest in Peace we all love and will miss you. I'm very proud to have you as my friend and big brother. I have alot of memories of us crusing and hanging out on Mill Ave. and the West Side. GOOD TIMES 

ISMAEL GURROLA R.I.P


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

R.I.P. you are in good hands up their with god watching over us my condolences go out to the family and friends 
never forgotten
Ride in paradise  :angel:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

R.I.P Homie, we all know ur in a better place now. :angel:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear about his lost ......May he R.I.P and always keep his memorie alive.God bless


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

R.I.P. :angel: Prayers go out to his familia...


----------



## INC~52o (Apr 22, 2008)

R.I.P.

:angel:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Dang.....I'm sorry to hear that for real! Don't think I've met the cat, but seen his car around a few times. Condolences to his family!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

TTT for the homie ismael


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

:angel:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

soory to hear that  may he ride in peace


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

RIP :angel:


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

SORRY FOR THE LOSS THE MOVIMEINTO RIP HOMIE! :angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ttt for the homie ismael!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angel: :angel:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

TTT :angel:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT :angel:


----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

*RIP :angel: *


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

Condolences to his familia and friends from the "GOODTIMES" familia.
My he Rest In Peace.


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:angel: :tears:


----------



## SOUTH CENTRAL 602 (Jul 3, 2007)

RIP :angel:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

sorry for your loss


----------



## goodtimeslasvegas (Jan 30, 2008)

RIDE IN PEACE HOMIE :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

TTT :angel: :angel: WE MISS YOU HOMIE!!!!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Ismael's Wake is on Friday from 5:00 P.M.- 9:00 P.M. at Abel Funeral at 1627 N 51ST AVE.

Mass is on Satuday at Immaculate Heart Church on 9th Street and Washington at 10:00 A.M.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

r.i.p.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

RIP BRO


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jun 12 2008, 12:20 PM~10856001
> *Ismael's Wake is on Friday from 5:00 P.M.- 9:00 P.M. at Abel Funeral at 1627 N 51ST AVE.
> 
> Mass is on Satuday at Immaculate Heart Church on 9th Street and Washington at 10:00 A.M.
> *


Will post on SL'd topic and chevybombs. Thanks for the info


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

:angel: :angel: MY HEART GOES OUT TO THE HOMIES FAMILY RIDE IN PEACE BRO :angel: :angel:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:angel: R.I.P :angel:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

R.I.P HOMIE FROM LOWTOYZ C.C.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

My condolences to his family and friends. God Bless


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

R.I.P PRAYERS GO OUT TO HIS FAMILY FROM NEW IMAGE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

r.i.p.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

R.I.P. :angel: :angel:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

R.I.P Homie :angel:


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

R.I.P. :angel: :angel:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE ISMAEL..


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

RIP  These topics make me sad, especially being he was only 30 and I just turned 30. What happened to him?


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 12 2008, 09:24 PM~10860257
> *RIP   These topics make me sad, especially being he was only 30 and I just turned 30. What happened to him?
> *


Cancer took his life! :tears:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Jun 12 2008, 01:20 PM~10856001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT TYPE OF SHIT ALWAYS HAS TO HAPPEN TO THE GOOD PEOPLE


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Jun 13 2008, 12:31 AM~10860777
> *Cancer took his life! :tears:
> *


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

IF ANY CLUBS WANTS TO FLY THEIR COLORS GO 4 IT.....


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

"Condolences to his family and friends!!"
~Ride In Peace..Homie~ :angel: 

From: GROUPE C.C. AZ

TTMFT!!!!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jun 10 2008, 03:33 AM~10836397
> *We lost a really good homie yesterday... Ismael was a really good person.. he had a the biggest heart anyone can have   Ismael was always there when anyone needed something.. He was only 30 years old and he has been struggling for few months now with medical problems.. and now is in a better place.. here's his rides.. he loved his daily Cadillac, and had his heart was set on his 60 Impala.. May you ride in peace homie.. You will be missed but not forgetten.. We love you bro!!! :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: rip,,ISMAEL!! EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

My condolences to his family and friends. RIP :angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ttt for the homie Ismael!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

RIDE IN PEACE HOMEBOY!!!!!!


----------



## SWEET OKOLE (Dec 11, 2007)

:angel: R.I.P :angel:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

RIP


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :angel: REST IN PEACE HOMEBOY!!!!! :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

we miss you ismael and still cant believe you not around but your in our hearts homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

rest in peace


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ISMAEL'S CRUISE ON SATURDAY... YOU KNOW WE HAD TO HAVE LOWRIDERS OUT THERE FOR YOU BRO!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Jun 16 2008, 11:01 PM~10886019-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>*THATS FOR YOU BIG HOMIE "ISMAEL" :angel: :angel: *</span>


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanks Ben! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jun 17 2008, 08:59 AM~10887655
> *Thanks Ben! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

TTT :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*ttt!!* :angel: :angel:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

R.I.P.
:angel:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 
:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 
:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

r.i.p. homie :angel:


----------



## streetwerx (Aug 14, 2006)

R.I.P. to the homie Ismael from Spirit C.C. - Phoenix. I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say, "You may be gone, but you'll never be forgotten." Ride in Peace big homie...

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetwerx_@Jun 20 2008, 11:20 AM~10913739
> *R.I.P. to the homie Ismael from Spirit C.C. - Phoenix.  I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say, "You may be gone, but you'll never be forgotten."  Ride in Peace big homie...
> 
> :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


X2


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!! WE MISS YOU HOMIE!!


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

ttttt


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

TTT
Descanza en Paz!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

TTT :angel:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

:angry: :angry:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

MISS YOU HOMIE :angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

I HAVE A PIC COMING FROM THE FAMILIA, AS SOON AS I GET IT I'LL SHARE IT WITH YOU ALL!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

R.I.P ISMAEL GURROLA A TRUE HOMIE


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

tttttt


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

may he rest in peace


----------



## vgmcadi (Jun 12, 2008)

I will miss you forever and remember you always. You're in a beautiful place where pain, suffering, and illnesses don't exist. You will always be my hero, my best friend, and my only brother. Thank you all that brought a smile to my brother's face and for your support. I want to share his dream he told me with you guys months before he passed.
"I had a dream with god last night I couldn't see his face but he told me I was already cured I just had to finish the journey"
Ismael M. Gurrola


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

ISMAEL GURROLA " A TRUE HERO A INSPIATION FOR ALL WHO KNEW HIM"


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

sorry for your loss guys r.i.p :angel:


----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)

R.I.P.HOMIE :angel: :angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vgmcadi_@Jun 29 2008, 08:26 PM~10976941
> *I will miss you forever and remember you always. You're in a beautiful place where pain, suffering, and illnesses don't exist. You will always be my hero, my best friend, and my only brother.  Thank you all that brought a smile to my brother's face and for your support. I want to share his dream he told me with you guys months before he passed.
> "I had a dream with god last night I couldn't see his face but he told me I was already cured I just had to finish the journey"
> Ismael M. Gurrola
> *


 :tears: :angel: IT FEELS LIKE JUST YESTERDAY THAT I SPOKE TO HIM AND WE WERE CLOWNING AROUND LIKE WE ALWAYS DID....... I KNOW WE ALL MISS HIM CAUSE HE'S SUCH A GREAT PERSON!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

THIS TO HIS FAMILY, IF YOU GUYS NEED ANYTHING THAT I CAN HELP YOU OUT IN PLEASE FEEL FREE TO LET ME KNOW.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:angel: :angel: 4 EVER MISSED :angel: :angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Jun 30 2008, 03:40 PM~10983038
> *:angel:  :angel:  4 EVER MISSED :angel:  :angel:
> *


x2


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 30 2008, 12:14 AM~10978503
> *THIS TO HIS FAMILY, IF YOU GUYS NEED ANYTHING THAT I CAN HELP YOU OUT IN PLEASE FEEL FREE TO LET ME KNOW.
> *


WE R GUNA NEED SUM RIMS FROM U LIL PUPPET :biggrin: FOR HIS 60


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

sorry for loss. R.I.P. Homie.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1VATO64_@Jul 1 2008, 04:21 AM~10987486
> *WE R GUNA NEED SUM RIMS FROM U LIL PUPPET :biggrin: FOR HIS 60
> *


so when is that project going to start, cause i'm down to help out :biggrin: you know me already payaso :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>*:angel: :angel: "RIDE IN PEACE ISMAEL" :angel: :angel: *</span>


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jul 2 2008, 11:01 PM~11002861
> *:angel:
> *


THANKS FOR HELPING ME OUT WITH THE PIC TONY


----------



## vgmcadi (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you Big Ben for posting the pic of my brother. His last visit to mexico since he was 15yrs old. Tijuana Mexico @Biomedical Center Alternative medicine for Cancer.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vgmcadi_@Jul 2 2008, 11:11 PM~11002972
> *Thank you Big Ben for posting the pic of my brother. His last visit to mexico since he was 15yrs old. Tijuana Mexico @Biomedical Center Alternative medicine for Cancer.
> *


YOUR WELCOME, PLEASE SHARE MORE WITH US SO I CAN POST THEM ALSO......

WE MISS YOU HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jul 2 2008, 11:04 PM~11002899-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a really good picture... :angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>*:angel: :angel: "RIDE IN PEACE ISMAEL" :angel: :angel: *</span>


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 2 2008, 11:15 PM~11003011
> *<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>:angel: :angel:  "RIDE IN PEACE ISMAEL"  :angel: :angel: </span>
> 
> 
> ...


r. i. p.. prayer go to the fam and all who new him.. is hard to see a loved one go..but keep n mind that now the fam is gonna need all the love they'll can get..


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jul 2 2008, 11:23 PM~11003077
> *r. i. p.. prayer go to the fam and all who new him.. is hard to see a loved one go..but keep n mind that now the fam is gonna need all the love they'll can get..
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## 1TUFF62 (Dec 26, 2007)

:angel: rest in peace...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1TUFF62_@Jul 2 2008, 11:32 PM~11003117
> *:angel: rest in peace...
> *


X2


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

RIP :angel: 
I had a lot of friends and true riders pass also so I know how you feel :tears:


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

MISS U BRO......


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vgmcadi (Jun 12, 2008)

My brother was very blessed to have such special people in his life and he never forgot that. That's why I like to share some of our special moments with you all. He got to see himself in this picture of him in Tijuana Mexico before he passed away. 
He said " I like pictures like this when they catch me off guard and im not posing for the picture."


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vgmcadi_@Jul 3 2008, 08:41 PM~11009576
> *My brother was very blessed to have such special people in his life and he never forgot that. That's why I like to share some of our special moments with you all. He got to see himself in this picture of him in Tijuana Mexico before he passed away.
> He said " I like pictures like this when they catch me off guard and im not posing for the picture."
> *


 and thats a nice pic too, beautiful back ground...
please share some more with us


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

tttttt


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:angel: missingyou :angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Jul 6 2008, 08:28 PM~11025168
> *:angel: missingyou  :angel:
> *


x2


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:angel: :angel: thinking of you my friend :angel: :angel:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 30 2008, 12:09 AM~10978487
> *:tears:  :angel: IT FEELS LIKE JUST YESTERDAY THAT I SPOKE TO HIM AND WE WERE CLOWNING AROUND LIKE WE ALWAYS DID....... I KNOW WE ALL MISS HIM CAUSE HE'S SUCH A GREAT PERSON!!!
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:angel: :tears: :angel:


----------



## daddyworld (Oct 25, 2006)

rip :angel:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

One of the most loyal members in the car club scene.Am gona represent for you till the day I die HOMIE..


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

AINT GUNNA BE THE SAME TH CARSHOWS AND ROADTRIPS TUCSON, VEGAS HANGIN OUT ON SUNDAYS, OR JUS RIDIN IN THE 64' AT THE SPOTS BUT NOW I WILL HAVE UR KIDS TO REPRESENT YOU AT THE CARSHOWS AND YOUR SIS WILL BE THERE TO ALSO REPRESENT YOU IN VEGAS.


I WILL MISS YOU,
YOUR GOOD FRIEND VATO
SLOW LANE FAMILIA

P.S MAKE SURE WE GET THE GREEN LIGHT TO DRIVE LOLOS IN HEAVEN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

never b the same with out him


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1VATO64_@Jul 9 2008, 12:22 PM~11047135
> *AINT GUNNA BE THE SAME TH CARSHOWS AND ROADTRIPS TUCSON, VEGAS HANGIN OUT ON SUNDAYS, OR JUS RIDIN IN THE 64' AT THE SPOTS BUT NOW I WILL HAVE UR KIDS TO REPRESENT YOU AT THE CARSHOWS AND YOUR SIS WILL BE THERE TO ALSO REPRESENT YOU IN VEGAS.
> I WILL MISS YOU,
> YOUR GOOD FRIEND VATO
> ...


green light it is homie :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Jul 9 2008, 02:29 PM~11048353
> *never b the same with out him
> *


whats up billy how's it going???? does anyone have anymore pics of him so we can post them???


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:angel: ya i have pic's but dont know how to put on!!!! am gona e mail them to you ok :angel:


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 9 2008, 03:43 PM~11048984
> *whats up billy how's it going????  does anyone have anymore pics of him so we can post them???
> *


I HAVE PIC....2 BUT DNT NO HOW TO PUT THEM UP.....


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jun 10 2008, 05:42 PM~10840898
> *ANOTHER PIC.. JASON, CHARLIE, PERICO, VATO, ISMAEL AND CREEPER..:angel:
> 
> 
> ...


THIS WAS TAKEN LAST NOV. ME AND CHUCK,ISMAEL DROVE MY 64 TO TUCSON WE HAD A GOOD TIME.BUT B 4 WE LEFT WE STOP AT STAR BUCKS AND ALL THE WHITE PEOPLE LOOK AT US LIKE R U GUYS 4 REAL.HAHAHAHA SHIT IT WAS COLD THAT MORING....


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:biggrin: looks like he was having a good time.. wish i would have been there. :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOE81+Jul 9 2008, 05:49 PM~11049910-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahaha 3 mexicans ordering a strawberry smoothy with three straws, um yup out of place if you ask me :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:angel: R.I.P homie :angel: :tears: :tears:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

BIG BEN was up with pic's


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Jul 10 2008, 09:30 PM~11061202
> * BIG BEN was up with pic's
> *


oh shit let me look on my e-mail :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

HERE THEY ARE HOMIE!!!!

















ISMAEL AND BILLY AS YOUNGSTAS IN THE 4TH GRADE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*REALITY CAR CLUB IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ISMAEL REPRESENTING REALITY C.C.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

THATS ALL FOR NOW..............WE MISS YOU HOMIE :tears: :angel:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:angel: thanks for putting the pictures up BIG BEN my love homie :angel:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:angel: thanks for putting the pictures up BIG BEN much love homie :angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Jul 11 2008, 04:46 PM~11066669
> *:angel: thanks for putting the pictures up BIG BEN much love homie :angel:
> *


no problem homie, send me some more and i'll hit them up


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 10 2008, 11:08 PM~11061864
> *HERE THEY ARE HOMIE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


U GUYS LOOK LIKE THE KIDS FROM THA MOVIE OUTSIDERS....LOLOL
:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Good pics! :thumbsup: thanks for sharing


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

no prob, homie


----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:biggrin: ya i was a crazy kid so was ismael . vato you were a sosher lol hanging out with the white boys just bull shit in man


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

HERE IS THE HOMIE ISMAEL 2 YEARS AGO


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

THIS IS ISMAEL'S BEAUTIFUL FAMILY!!










WE MISS YOU HOMIE!!!! :tears: :dunno: :tears: :dunno:


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

HAPPY B-DAY ISMAEL LOVE U AND I FUCKEN MISS U BRO......


----------



## vgmcadi (Jun 12, 2008)

HAPPY 31st BIRTHDAY ISMAEL, LOVE AND MISS YOU SO MUCH.


Thanks Ben for posting those pictures.


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:angel: HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY FRIEND NEVER A MOMENT WE DONT THINK OF UUUU :angel:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 15 2008, 02:24 AM~11091619
> *THIS IS ISMAEL'S BEAUTIFUL FAMILY!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vgmcadi_@Jul 15 2008, 07:33 AM~11092249
> *HAPPY 31st  BIRTHDAY ISMAEL, LOVE AND MISS YOU SO MUCH.
> Thanks Ben for posting those pictures.
> *


your welcome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

happy birthday homie, we miss you :tears: :angel: :tears: :angel:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

My condolences to his family and friends. R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

HERE ARE SOME MORE PICS, ENJOY









ISMAEL AND HIS SISTER


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 16 2008, 12:08 AM~11100463
> *My condolences to his family and friends. R.I.P.  :angel:
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ISMAEL AND THE REST, ALL G'D UP FROM THE FEET UP :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ISMAEL AND HIS BABY BOY!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

SEEING THE SMILE ON HIS FACE IN THIS PIC MAKES ME MISS HIM EVEN MORE!!! :tears: :tears: :tears: WE MISS YOU ISMAEL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

I'LL SAVE THE REST FOR TOMORROW!!!


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 16 2008, 01:30 AM~11100873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 that pic discribes him perfect always happy and a funny guy ..thanks for putting pic's up. homie :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Jul 16 2008, 10:28 AM~11102887
> *that pic discribes him perfect always happy  and a funny guy  ..thanks for putting pic's up. homie    :biggrin:
> *


no problem homie!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

here are some more


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

THIS WAS HIS LAST CHRISTMAS WITH HIS FAMILIA. HE HAD BAUGHT HIS OLDEST SON SOME MODEL CARS CAUSE THEY WERE SUPPOSED TO BUILD THEM TOGETHER


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 16 2008, 11:24 PM~11109194
> *here are some more
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: the boys look just like him :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Yeah his smallest one is cool.. :biggrin: He told Ben the 66 was broken.. :biggrin:


----------



## vgmcadi (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks to all of slowlane and other people, Ben you too for bring the show to him was very special. When my brother was sitting on his recliner he hear the exhaust to Vato's car cuz it was the first one that pulled through the back yard and he turn his head so quick to see who was coming through the back. He also couldn't talk anymore because he was to weak could hardly open his eyes. But when he saw all the cars lined up in the back yard he opened his eyes for a minute and waved to everyone seeing all the cars made him very happy. Unforgettable day.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jul 18 2008, 02:19 PM~11122182
> *Yeah his smallest one is cool..  :biggrin: He told Ben the 66 was broken.. :biggrin:
> *


hahaha thats true, he said he didn't want to get in the car cause it was broken :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: cute kids


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vgmcadi_@Jul 18 2008, 02:36 PM~11122316
> *Thanks to all of slowlane and other people, Ben you too for bring the show to him was very special. When my brother was sitting on his recliner he hear the exhaust to Vato's car cuz it was the first one that pulled through the back yard and he turn his head so quick to see who was coming through the back. He also couldn't talk anymore because he was to weak could hardly open his eyes. But when he saw all the cars lined up in the back yard he opened his eyes for a minute and waved to everyone seeing all the cars made him very happy. Unforgettable day.
> *


your welcome, we did that for him from our hearts.... i would like to see the pic of all of us standing behind him on the porch......


WE MISS YOU HOMIE AND WE LOVE YOU AND YOU'LL NAVER BE FORGOTTEN :angel:


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 16 2008, 01:28 AM~11100870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS MINE AND MELINDAS GODSON....ALL OF HIS BOYS R KOOL AS HELL....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

THIS IS IN VEGAS


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE THEY HAD FUN!!!!!


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 21 2008, 12:44 AM~11137134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SAYS IT ALL....


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:biggrin: that pic is a good one :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1VATO64+Jul 21 2008, 04:16 AM~11137384-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ISMAEL'S FIRST LOWLOW,............ NICE HUH!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

AND HERE IS HIS 76' CUTLASS SHOW CAR!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

AND HERE IS HIS CADDI

WITH HIS FAMILY


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

THIS WAS A VERY SPECIAL DAY FOR ALL OF US ESPECIALLY HIM!!!!! :tears: :tears:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*REST IN PEACE BIG HOMIE, WE LOVE AND MISS YOU ISMAEL!!!!*


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 21 2008, 11:22 PM~11145841
> *REST IN PEACE BIG HOMIE, WE LOVE AND MISS YOU ISMAEL!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

RIDE IN PEACE BRO


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 21 2008, 11:21 PM~11145833
> *THIS WAS A VERY SPECIAL DAY FOR ALL OF US ESPECIALLY HIM!!!!! :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel: thats a nice picture, he loved looking at cars :angel: :angel:


----------



## vgmcadi (Jun 12, 2008)

The pic of Ismael with his son Dominic in christmas where he got the model car, they did finish the model about 2 weeks after christmas. My brother love to build models since he was a little boy.


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 21 2008, 12:42 AM~11137125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 10 2008, 08:47 PM~10842541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El raton (Oct 8, 2003)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vgmcadi_@Jul 23 2008, 06:43 PM~11162871
> *The pic of Ismael with his son Dominic in christmas where he got the model car, they did finish the model about 2 weeks after christmas. My brother love to build models since he was a little boy.
> *


we need to see that pic of that!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

missing you


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

wanna see more pics???


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

ya where they at :biggrin:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

am drinking a beer with you homie I miss you


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

give me like 20 min :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 28 2008, 12:31 AM~11194414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: that's a big fist :biggrin: funny pic


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Jul 28 2008, 06:17 PM~11200489
> *:biggrin: that's a big fist  :biggrin:                                        funny pic
> *


ALMOST AS BIG AS VATO'S FACE HUH :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:biggrin: ya lol :biggrin: 4 ever missed ismael .g.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

there's going to be a lowrider video dedicated to Ismael and Andy coming out, it's called "Rollin Lowrider Video." I'll let you all know when it comes out. I'll have some copies for sale!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>*:angel: :angel: "RIDE IN PEACE ISMAEL" :angel: :angel: *</span>


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WE MISS YOU HOMIE, YOU WILL ALWAYS BE LOVED AND REMEMBERED!!!!!! :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

TTT!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WE MISS YOU HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

Ride In Peace

Sorry 4 Ur loss

& the loss 2 OUR LOW RIDING FAMILY...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Jul 31 2008, 05:29 AM~11222663
> *Ride In Peace
> 
> Sorry 4 Ur loss
> ...


x2


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

SORRY TO HERE ABOT ISMAEL. RIP MY BROTHER. MAY GOD BE WITH HIM.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Jul 31 2008, 02:43 PM~11226811
> *SORRY TO HERE ABOT ISMAEL. RIP MY BROTHER. MAY GOD BE WITH HIM.
> *


we miss him everyday homie!!!!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 30 2008, 12:54 AM~11213013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Rollin lowrider video vol #10 dedicated to Ismael, R.I.P. we miss you homie!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

just saying hello my friend  4 ever missed but never forgotten


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

vato locos 4 ever :biggrin:


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Aug 7 2008, 04:11 PM~11287129
> * vato locos 4 ever :biggrin:
> *


THATS RIGHT


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## low64ss (Nov 13, 2002)

Damn seemed like a real good dude rip homie~


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:angry: he ws a real good dude  4 ever missed


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:biggrin: just want 2 say hello my friend and I miss u


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## goose (Oct 10, 2007)

:angel: RIP


----------



## phatcad94 (Feb 10, 2008)

que paso big is, i just wanted to say that we miss you carnal, te queremos mucho.


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

x2


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

ttttt


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

missing you bro  
every day ISMAEL


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

ISMAEL LOVED TO CHECK OUT THE RIDES















MIKE, HUGO, JOSEPH,ISMAEL,TINO,AT THE PARK


----------



## vgmcadi (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice pics of my bro Billy. Always missing you.


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

thanks violeta :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

nice pics billy, keep them coming homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

THOSE R SUM OLD PIC.HOE KEEP THEM COMING :thumbsup:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

missing u bighomie :angel: :angel:


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Aug 19 2008, 06:29 PM~11386721
> *missing u bighomie :angel:  :angel:
> *


X2


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

for ever missed my friend :angel: :angel:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 

*good vato, wish I would have been able to spend more time to get to know himbetter than I did*


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:angel: never met the guy but he was n still is part of my lowrider lifestyle so much love and ride in paradise


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:biggrin: ISMAEL AND CORINA ALONG TIME AGO :biggrin: 







:angel: :angel:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

PICTURES FROM HIS SISTER


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

THOSE R SUM GOOD PIC..... RIGHT ON HOE :biggrin:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

no problem :biggrin:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

TTT !!! :happysad:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Aug 21 2008, 05:33 PM~11405929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel: 

NICE PICS BILLY


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Good pics... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Aug 25 2008, 09:56 PM~11438668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look at vato, maaaassss puuuuuttttoooooo!!!!!! hahahahahaha


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

4 ever missed


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

I MISS YOU HOMEBOY


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

TTMFT!!!!!


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

ttttt


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

elmex.png[/IMG]







4/2008_0627004.jpg[/IMG] R.I.P ISMAEL GURROLA :angel: :angel:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## vgmcadi (Jun 12, 2008)

NICE TAT BILLY, NOT ONE DAY GOES BY WE DON'T MISS HIM.


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Sep 3 2008, 08:04 PM~11512091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT!!!


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vgmcadi_@Sep 3 2008, 08:27 PM~11512397
> *NICE TAT BILLY, NOT ONE DAY GOES BY WE DON'T MISS HIM.
> *


u got that right ever time I do anything I c him on my arm and I feel him with me ..miss him alottttttttt :angry:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:angel: :angel: every day missed my friend :angel: :angel:


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

ttmft


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

hello my friend :angel: :angel: missing u


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vgmcadi_@Sep 3 2008, 08:27 PM~11512397
> *NICE TAT BILLY, NOT ONE DAY GOES BY WE DON'T MISS HIM.
> *


x2 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

R.I.P. HOMIE SEE U WHEN WE GET THERE FROM LETHAL LOWS C.C.


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:angel: :angel:








R.I.P ISMAEL GURROLA


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

ttt


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

missing my homie


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

ttmft


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Sep 3 2008, 08:04 PM~11512091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That verse is beautiful. I'm sorry for your loss. I know he Rides in Peace. :angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

we miss you homie!!!!!


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## vgmcadi (Jun 12, 2008)

Billy's tat is a dream my brother had about 2 months before he passed away. It was God calling him to heaven.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vgmcadi_@Sep 20 2008, 02:38 PM~11652571
> *Billy's tat is a dream my brother had about 2 months before he passed away. It was God calling him to heaven.
> *


STRONG WORDS CARNAL MAY YOUR BROTHER RIDE IN PEACE WE WILL ALL BE THERE SOME DAY STAY UP CARNAL


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Sep 3 2008, 08:04 PM~11512091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice TTT


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

X2 :angel:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 23 2008, 07:28 AM~11673920
> *Nice TTT
> *


thanks


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

missing my homie


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy: SAYING HELLO MY FRIND MISSING U HOMIE


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  

GET READY!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP! :nicoderm: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=413829&st=280
















[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## vgmcadi (Jun 12, 2008)

Your always on my mind, I miss you so much. Your spirit and you beautiful smile will be with us in Vegas.


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

THIS IS FUCKEN WACK BRO WE R LEAVING 4 VEGAS FRIDAY MORINING AND UR BIG ASS ISNT GUNA BE THERE NEXT TO ME DRIVING  I KNOW U WILL BE THERE N SPRIT BUT ANT THE SAME THO.I MISS AND LOVE YOU ALOT....ANT NEVER GUNA B THE SAME......IF U CAN RIG THE DICE 4 ME SO I CAN WIN IT BIG :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)

RIP MAY GOD BLESS HIS FAMILY :angel:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

missing u every day homie


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

some pics for u homie :biggrin:


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

ttt


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## vgmcadi (Jun 12, 2008)

:angel: :angel: :angel: YOUR ALWAYS IN MY THOUGHTS, I MISS YOU EVERYDAY. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

hello my friend :wave: :angel: :angel:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

12 more days! Carhop, vendors, participation from many southwest lowrider clubs, fundraiser for a good cause, great food, and popular upcoming rap artists!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

ISMAELS VIEW OF CAMELBACK MOUNTAN


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

ISMAELS VIEW OF CAMELBACK MOUNTAIN


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

I just read this and am sorry to hear........RIP Homie, you will be missed. :angel:


----------



## vgmcadi (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice pics Billy thx for posting them.


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:angel: :angel: :angel: EVERY DAY MISSED......


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

SORRY HOMIE THAT I HAVENT DROPPED BY TO SAY WHATS UP AND HOW MUCH I MISS YOU DOGG, NO INTERNET CAUSE ****** IS BROKE THESE DAYS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: MISS YOU DOGG!!!!


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

missing my homie.......


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

4 ever missed homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

miss you dogg!!!!!


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

MISS U HOMIE


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

Lord Jesus, our Redeemer, You willingly gave Yourself up to death so that all people might be saved and pass from death into a new life. Listen to our prayers; look with love on Your people who mourn and pray for their dead brother. Lord Jesus, You alone are holy and compassionate; forgive our brother his sins.

By dying You opened the gates of life for those who believe in You; do not let Your brother be parted from You, but by Your glorious power give him light, joy, and peace in heaven where You live for ever and ever. Amen.
:angel:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

i miss you homie


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll147/billyhoe304/1230157430.jpg[/IMG
:( MISS U BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll147/billyhoe304/1230157430.jpg[/IMG
MISS U BRO :(


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Dec 24 2008, 03:33 PM~12518905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Dec 24 2008, 07:17 PM~12520565
> *
> *


thanks i was having some problems :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Dec 26 2008, 10:03 PM~12534286
> *thanks i was having some problems  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>*(602) 228-9246*

MISS YOU BROTHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

happy new year bro   miss u every day :tears: :tears:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

missing my homie


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

was up bro ?? miss u


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

missing u homie


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

EVERY DAY MISSED


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

miss u homie


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

TTT :angel:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

JUST WANTED TO SAY HELLO


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

it's almost been a year since we lost u .and it feels like it was yesterday .. 
every day missed


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up homie i miss you


----------



## vgmcadi (Jun 12, 2008)

Rest in Peace Ismael your forever missed 7/15/77-6/9/08.


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

every day missed


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

ISMAEL'S FAMILY























GROUP PIC AFTER MASS 
























ISMAEL'S TWINN


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY BRO ..MISS U EVERYDAY .....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

miss you dog!!!!


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

happy birthday bro we miss u so very much ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

missing you bro!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 10 2008, 08:00 AM~10837421
> *R.I.P. HOMIE!!!!
> *


RIP 2X


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

RIP HOMEBOY!!!!!!


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

miss u every day bro


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

rest in peace homie. :angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up homie, we love you bro!!!!!!


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

miss u big homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

just had a dream and it was about chillin with you homie, we miss you homie


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

miss you homie :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up homie just stop by to say your missed alot bro1!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

RIP


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:. (Jul 2, 2009)

god bless him, and may god let him roll his caddi in the godly calles


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

MISS U HOMIE


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

MISS YOU ISH. YOU WERE A GOOD FRIEND. GOD BLESS.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

always in our thoughts


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

miss u homie ........  like hella bad !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

missing u bro ...every day missed


----------



## Majestics 99 (Jan 6, 2010)

RIDE IN PEACE BIG HOMIE :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

missing u ismael ...


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

SUM PICS OF THE PHX LRM 2010 SHOW HOPE U LIKE HOMIE


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

miss u homie !!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:angel: :angel: R.I.P HOMIE


----------



## LSHOPPER (Feb 26, 2010)

My condolences to his familia .......


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

:angel: R.I.P. :angel: MY CONDOLENSES TO HIS FAMILY AND FRIENDS


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

4 LIFE HOMIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

EVERY DAY MISSED


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

r.i.p big homie


----------



## sandiegohat (May 14, 2010)

See you when I get there Homie.

Rest in Peace


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

sorry for the loss of your friend :angel:


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

ttmft


----------

